# What is this tool



## hatchet13 (Jul 15, 2014)

Found this and have no idea what it's for. I belive it may have a use in small engin repair







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thornton (Jul 15, 2014)

It's used to weave survival bracelets. It has the adjustable wrist size knob


----------



## JB Weld (Jul 15, 2014)

I think it is a spreader for putting one of them tiny rubber bands around a hogs nuts.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 16, 2014)

They look like sockets. They fit on a socket wrench. Very handy for tightening or loosening nuts and bolts


----------



## hatchet13 (Jul 16, 2014)

Jb you are nut the first one to say that haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe a piston ring spreader? Looks siimilar to on I used in the past.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAZET-794U-...1383284343&pt=Motors_Automotive_Tools&vxp=mtr


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like a ring groove cleaner, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## farmrboy (Jul 18, 2014)

Buzz wins a cookie. Piston ring spreader. Used one for many an overhaul.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 18, 2014)

farmrboy said:


> Buzz wins a cookie. Piston ring spreader. Used one for many an overhaul.


Make it chocolate chip please.


----------



## sac-climber (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like something to keep away from your lady if she catches you sneaking around


----------



## farmrboy (Jul 19, 2014)

It does look like a bander. I have one of those too. Used to use it for castrating lambs when I raised sheep


----------

